# Good luck in your new job, KookyCat!



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope you have a great day, with no problems or pivot tables!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 5, 2015)

Very good luck Kookycat.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope that everything goes brilliantly KookyCat x


----------



## Flower (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope your first day goes well KookyC and your blood sugar behaves itself


----------



## Shirl1946 (Jan 5, 2015)

Good Luck in your new job Kooky x


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys made it to lunch with only one massive stress high!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2015)

Bet you'll sleep well tonight - you'll be cream crackered I bet !


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 5, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Bet you'll sleep well tonight - you'll be cream crackered I bet !



I hope so, barely slept a wink for 12 months, need a bit of shut eye!


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2015)

All the best KC X


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 5, 2015)

Steff said:


> All the best KC X



Thanks Steff, I managed to speak whole sentences so I call that success


----------



## Bessiemay (Jan 5, 2015)

Best wishes KC hope it all goes well.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Bessiemay


----------

